# Game of Thrones S7 DEAD POOL



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Ok folks
There is going to be 7 episodes to Season 7 of GoT
The game is to pick who is going to die in each episode.
You will get 2 picks for each episode ( YES you can pick the same character again and again)
Every time a character you picked in an episode dies in that episode, you get 1 point.
All picks must be of major ( speaking roles) characters. NO second line house fighters in a large battles.
All individual episode picks must be posted before the episode airs.
Keep updating your initial post with your picks, so it will be easier to keep score.
Please note that picking a character already dead before season 7 kind of defeats the purpose.

Lets have a bit of fun with this one and join in.
G.
PS: seems like folks are having a bit of problem with this so I have included a list of some Main Characters and secondary characters to choose from so you can at least take a guess..
Look at the very bottom of this page for the list.


Episode 1 .... pick one.....Theon Greyjoy
pick two..... Meera Reed

Episode 2 .... pick one...Tormund Giantsbane
pick two...Theon Greyjoy

Episode 3.... pick one...Petyr Bailish
pick two...Ellaria Sand

Episode 4.... pick one...Theon Greyjoy
pick two...Petyr Bailish

Episode 5.... pick one...Tormund Giantsbane
pick two...Theon Greyjoy

Episode 6 .... pick one....Theon Greyjoy
pick two....Petyr Bailish

Episode 7.... pick one...Petyr Bailish ( this sucker is bound to die sooner or later)
 pick two....Theon Greyjoy


the unofficial result if the DEAD POOL for episode 1 would be
none died
You will have to forget about the Frey minions who drank too much.
Episode #2 Results...Nymeria Sand, Obara Sand and cutie Tyene Sand bit the dust.
Episode #3 results... Looks like Tyene Sand was killed in this episode. Her mother is not dead
yet. Olenna Tyrell is surely dead.
Episode #4 results. I would say no one BUT did anyone see Dickon Tarly die?
Episode #5 results. Mr. Dickon and his father made the list this week in a blaze of glory.
Episode #6 results. Poor old uncle Benjen Stark bit the dust and the Brotherhood has one less banner as Thoros of Myr has separated from the living.
Episode #7 results...Finaly our friend Mr. Littlefinger (Petyr Bailish) eats some dust.
YAEEEE for me...I got one.
I dont think Tormund Giantsbane and his friend died on the wall...Just my hunch


Some Main Characters to choose from

Daenerys Targaryen
John Snow
Cercei Lannister
Tyrion Lannister
Sansa Stark
Ayra Stark
Brienne of Tarth
Petyr Baelish
Yara Greyjoy
Theon Greyjoy
Euron Greyjoy
Jamie Lannister
Gendry ( if he ever comes back)
Lord Varys
Bronn
Jorah Mormont
Bran Stark
Samwell Tarly
Grey Worm
Davos Seaworth

Some Secondary Characters to choose from

Daario Naharis
Meera Reed
Tormund Giantsbane
Missandei
Gregor Clegane
Melisandre
Sondor Clegane
Gilly
Tyene Sand
Ellaria Sand
Beric Dondarrrion
Podrick Payne
Ilyn Payne


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I agree about Meera, and maybe Yara will die in the first 2 or 3. I think all the Greyjoys will probably die by the end, but i think Euron might make it to the last season and maybe killed by Theon.

Probably Melisandre in the first 2-3 episodes. 

I think Berek Dondarrion and Thoros are goners within 2-3 episodes as well. I think they have to die to push the Hound plot forward. 

I think Arya's dire wolf will die at some point trying to save her. 

There will be a bit of a lull in the middle (maybe the sand snakes and the old lady will croak in there somewhere) and I suspect that the Mountain will go in episode 7, not sure if it will be his brother or Arya. I also have a suspicion that Peter Baelish won't survive the finale.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

zdogma said:


> I agree about Meera, and maybe Yara will die in the first 2 or 3. I think all the Greyjoys will probably die by the end, but i think Euron might make it to the last season and maybe killed by Theon.
> Probably Melisandre in the first 2-3 episodes.
> I think Berek Dondarrion and Thoros are goners within 2-3 episodes as well. I think they have to die to push the Hound plot forward.
> I think Arya's dire wolf will die at some point trying to save her.
> There will be a bit of a lull in the middle (maybe the sand snakes and the old lady will croak in there somewhere) and I suspect that the Mountain will go in episode 7, not sure if it will be his brother or Arya. I also have a suspicion that Peter Baelish won't survive the finale.


Telling us what you think is great but thats now how to play the game.
Pick 2 characters you think will die in the first episode and take it from there.
G.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm skippin ahead to S8

"Everyone"


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

We're only in season 3, so it'd be like buying a lottery ticket to even try to pick someone. I'm only viewing the series because my wife read all the books and I got her the DVDs. I can't follow who's who for the sake of me. I just want to see some dragon fire.

She says, if Theon Greyjoy is still being tortured by then, please put him out of his misery NOW.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

ZeroGravity said:


> I'm skippin ahead to S8
> 
> "Everyone"


Is season eight about Trump ?


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Episode 1 .... pick one.....Olenna Tyrell
pick two..... anyone with Sand in their name

Episode 2 .... pick one Edd Tollett
pick two Melisandre

Episode 3.... pick one Meera
pick two Qyburn

Episode 4.... pick one Thoros
pick two Berek

Episode 5.... pick one Randyll Tarly
pick two Ilyn Payne

Episode 6 .... pick one Yara Grayjoy
pick two Euron Grayjoy

Episode 7.... pick one Petyr Baelish
pick two Ser Davos


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Too many variables. Let's just pick the winner. I want Arya Stark to win it all, but it will probably be Daenerys (unless a dragon eats her during her period).


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

BSTheTech said:


> I want Arya Stark to win it all


Yeah, she's a stone cold killer but see her in a supporting role. I do think she'll make it to the end.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

GTmaker said:


> Please note that picking a character already dead before season 7 kind of defeats the purpose.


Really? You did see the first 4 episodes of S6, didn't you? No one, and nothing, is sacred.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

GoT season 7 starts Tomorrow Sunday July 16...
Your first DEAD POOL picks need to be in before that time.
G.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Episode 1 .... pick one..... Tyrell (the queen)
pick two..... ( her brother)

Episode 2 .... pick one Melisandre
pick two Stanis

Episode 3.... pick one Stanis
pick two sir davos

Episode 4.... pick one Bron
pick two ... drogon

Episode 5.... pick one the mountain
pick two ... the dog

Episode 6 .... pick one Cercei
pick two .... Jamie

Episode 7.... pick one Denarys
pick two .... Tyrion


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

"Shall we begin?"


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

BSTheTech said:


> "Shall we begin?"


Seems like a major sea battle is looming..
Amazing how the Greyjoy clan can build a thousand ships in a few months.
G.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Hmm, no one picked "the entire male side of the Frey family" for last night.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow. I'm staying out of this thread. No spoiler alerts!


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

make your Death Pool picks for episode 2 before its too late.
G.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2017)

How about what kingdom/army will the dragons fry to a crisp next?


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

laristotle said:


> How about what kingdom/army will the dragons fry to a crisp next?


Trumpland ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2017)

BGood said:


> Trumpland ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2017)

recap




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1383555771731400


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Still time to get in on the action....
make your picks.

G.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

anyone for a BBQ at Kings landing?


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> anyone for a BBQ at Kings landing?


Did you notice how deep the water is on the beach?
G.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

GTmaker said:


> Did you notice how deep the water is on the beach?
> G.


I did. I've never seen a sand beach with a hundred foot drop off at the water line. Unusual to say the least. I need an instant replay.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

GTmaker said:


> Did you notice how deep the water is on the beach?
> G.


Yeah I noticed that straight away.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

SaucyJack said:


> Yeah I noticed that straight away.


obviously, ( you know who ....no spoilers) jumped off the deep end...
I dont think he is dead so the question is....where will he wash up and who will find him?
The natural choice would of been Brienne but shes a thousand miles away so that's not going to happen.
Any guesses?
G.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

GTmaker said:


> obviously, ( you know who ....no spoilers) jumped off the deep end...
> I dont think he is dead so the question is....where will he wash up and who will find him?
> The natural choice would of been Brienne but shes a thousand miles away so that's not going to happen.
> Any guesses?
> G.


I think Tyrion will fish him out, honestly. They are still brothers.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I presume these are tv shows I've never seen.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Probably, its seven years in now.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2017)

Electraglide said:


> I presume these are tv shows I've never seen.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

zdogma said:


> I think Tyrion will fish him out, honestly. They are still brothers.


Tyrion is a good choice....and he now knows that Tyrion didnt kill his son...very good choice.
G.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


>


I'll pass.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

GTmaker said:


> I dont think he is dead so the question is....where will he wash up and who will find him?


Gendry, he's still rowing around out there somewhere isn't he?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

GTmaker said:


> Tyrion is a good choice....and he now knows that Tyrion didnt kill his son...very good choice.
> G.


Tyrion/Jamie has been built up a lot. My wife think Tyrion might jump ship and this was alluded to by Dani when she accused Tyrion of helping the Lannisters. Tyrion also seemed to be pretty horrified at what the dragons were doing when he was watching the suffering of the Lannister soldiers.

I thought Bronn was going to die last episode. They seemed to be setting it up that way with a little animosity between him and Jamie, but he comes roaring in to save Jimbo at the end. I imagine Bronn will finish the job and drag him to shore.

I think there is some merit to Tyrion and Bronn both becoming disenchanted with their roles and withdrawing or switching sides, etc - we'll have to see how it plays-out.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> Tyrion/Jamie has been built up a lot. My wife think Tyrion might jump ship and this was alluded to by Dani when she accused Tyrion of helping the Lannisters. Tyrion also seemed to be pretty horrified at what the dragons were doing when he was watching the suffering of the Lannister soldiers.
> I thought Bronn was going to die last episode. They seemed to be setting it up that way with a little animosity between him and Jamie, but he comes roaring in to save Jimbo at the end. I imagine Bronn will finish the job and drag him to shore.
> I think there is some merit to Tyrion and Bronn both becoming disenchanted with their roles and withdrawing or switching sides, etc - we'll have to see how it plays-out.


some good thoughts about Tyrion...In the TV series they have always been close., and yes Tyrion did look horrified at the destruction and even more worried when he saw Jamie rush the dragon. On the surface, the Lanister army is toast BUT I am pretty sure I heard Mr. Tarley tell Jamie that all the gold wagons where safe in Kings Landing before the mayhem started. This will allow Cercei to rent the Second Sons and rebuild her army.
Although I do think Tyrion and Jamie are going to get together, I have a hard time thinking that it will be under the command of Cercei.
As for Bronn, I think if there is any way to stick with Jamie, he will. Remember all the castle promises he just made.

till the next episode...
G.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

something I noticed in S7 EP4

littlefinger: you see him glance at the winterfell meister when he says " all the raven messages have been saved by meister ( whatever his name was ) "

some time afterwards, you see a very short shot of littlefinger, looking over the courtyard, and he is framed to the side. to the left appears to be one of those bird cages they send messages from, and they edited in a loud bird squawk


So littlefinger was going thru all the raven messages ever sent/received from winterfell

what do you think he was looking for?

I wonder if he is going to send Cersei information on what's going on, in an attempt to disrupt winterfell and position himself to be assigned warden of the north again? He is sure to cause some big trouble IMO


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

bolero said:


> something I noticed in S7 EP4
> 
> littlefinger: you see him glance at the winterfell meister when he says " all the raven messages have been saved by meister ( whatever his name was ) "
> 
> ...


Agreed. I think if Sansa has learned anything from Cersei, Littlefinger will be on the chopping block before the end of this season. I think the Knights of the Vale will probably follow her anyway.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

although if she were smart, she would be using and manipulating him, rather than just dissing and shrugging him off all the time


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

bolero said:


> something I noticed in S7 EP4
> littlefinger: you see him glance at the winterfell meister when he says " all the raven messages have been saved by meister ( whatever his name was ) "
> some time afterwards, you see a very short shot of littlefinger, looking over the courtyard, and he is framed to the side. to the left appears to be one of those bird cages they send messages from, and they edited in a loud bird squawk
> So littlefinger was going thru all the raven messages ever sent/received from winterfell
> ...


 a very good observation.... I have been picking Petyr Bailish on the death pool regularly cause I didnt think he had anywhere to go in a plot line.
If things prove out with the messages, this will give him a few more episodes at least.
G.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Lord Baelish is one of few periphery characters who have actually professed designs on the throne. Perhaps the slimiest can emerge triumphant?


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

can some one please explain to me why Tyrion ( who was the master planner of the battle of Blackwater)
now has total reservations after watching a dragon do its thing on the battle field.?
G.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

its a day late but I just saw Episode #6..
What an ending. Looks like there will be no problem getting thru the wall.
G.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

too bad they didn't just wipe out the night king when they had 2 dragons? or were there 3?

I was sure I saw 3 fly from dragonstone, but only 2 arrived up north of the wall

undead dragon = some bad sh*t for westeros though 

I thought it was a bit lame when Benjy showed up out of nowhere. also when Bron flew out of nowhere to save Jaimie, previous episode. 

have to admit I'm getting a bit tired of these end-of-episode shenanigans

I wonder if Jon and Deny are going to do the dirty, and have some inbred crazy offspring because they are unaware they're related


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

GTmaker said:


> can some one please explain to me why Tyrion ( who was the master planner of the battle of Blackwater)
> now has total reservations after watching a dragon do its thing on the battle field.?
> G.


 well he has been pushing for a slower tactical war, with less casualties. Plus those were his countrymen ( Lanisters ) being torched


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2017)

Didn't expect a dragon being brought down.
I didn't read the series, so shut up to those that did. lol.

One thing that pops up every now and then .. no one drowns?
After being saved from dragon fire, it's implied that these guys swam underwater this far from the battlefield!?










Jon too!? being dragged down by two undead!?


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

for those that dont follow too closely, they have decided to end the series with a 7 episode mini season and a 6 episode mini season.
On Sunday Aug 27th, the end of the seven episode mini season will air.
I have not heard when the final 6 episodes will air.

Enjoy the mini finaly on Sunday...should be a good one.
G.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Didn't expect a dragon being brought down.
> I didn't read the series, so shut up to those that did. lol.


The book series was not finished. We are further along than the books now so no worries about any of the 'bookies' spoiling things for us.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Say good-bye Little Finger


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> Say good-bye Little Finger


Finally....Ive been predicting his death since Episode ONE this season
G.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Well folks...another good season of GoT comes to an end.
ONLY 6 more episodes (sometime in the near future I hope) and that will be the end of it.

The story line has separated from the books since season 5 so I will look forward to reading the final 2 books as they
will have a completely different direction in plot and character development.
I don't see that as a bad thing. The books are and will be what they are and the TV show is what it is.

Keep on rockin everyone.
G.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2017)

It was nice to see the coward beg.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Article I read today said shooting starts in October but they're still writing. Each new episode may be "longer". Probably not out until 2019.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Lincoln said:


> Say good-bye Little Finger


Such a sad moment. I'll miss the little bastard!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

wow that surprised me, I was sure he'd be stirring shit up for a while longer

I think Arya is my favourite character


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

That was hilarious. I think Joffrey was one of the biggest losses of the series. I'll be interested to find out if he (Jack Gleeson) sticks to his word about never acting again.

I'm starting to worry Jaime may be a casualty soon. It seems he has finally redeemed himself and that seems to be a bad omen. You don't want to do the right thing on _this_ show. Or at least in earlier seasons. But now the showrunners are taking so much flack for not killing off any integral characters, I think they might see killing off Jaime as a way for them to gain back some 'cred'.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2017)

or will he be the hero and betray his sister?


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

laristotle said:


> or will he be the hero and betray his sister?


I dont think there is any need for betrayal by Jamie.
The north will figure out pretty quick that the Cercei army isnt showing up.
Just a guess but I don't think Cercei will ever get her 20 thousand strong sellswords.

The real question is:
Who do you think will eventually kill the bitch (Cercei) ?
G.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

laristotle said:


> or will he be the hero and betray his sister?


That would be all the more reason. 
Let no good deed go unpunished!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

GTmaker said:


> The real question is:
> Who do you think will eventually kill the bitch (Cercei) ?
> G.


Perhaps the real question is why you would think good shall triumph?


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I am curious how Bran will react when Jaime shows up to help fight the enemy. 

After all, he pushed Bran out of the tower & tried to kill him

Bron will fly out of nowhere to save Jaime again, just as he's about to get his golden hand stuffed up his arse by some brigands etc

will Gendry make some armour for the dragons? they could use it

and where the F did the night king get all those huge chains from, to drag the dragon out of the water?? do they have an undead forge up there somewhere?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

bolero said:


> and where the F did the night king get all those huge chains from, to drag the dragon out of the water?? do they have an undead forge up there somewhere?


Sometimes we just have to suspended logic and go with it. That's what I did when Euron Greyjoy built 1000 ships in a couple months.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> Sometimes we just have to suspended logic and go with it. That's what I did when Euron Greyjoy built 1000 ships in a couple months.


Or how the wights can't cross the water to get them standing on a tiny island but they can dive to the bottom of a frozen lake and rig up chains to haul a dragon or pop out of the water to try and drag Tormund down


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

ZeroGravity said:


> Or how the wights can't cross the water to get them standing on a tiny island but they can dive to the bottom of a frozen lake and rig up chains to haul a dragon or pop out of the water to try and drag Tormund down


now you are just being silly...
have you ever heard of wet suits ( for the cold) and scuba tanks....
IF the wights can pull larger then life chain-link chains out of their asses, I think just about every thing else is on the table.

G.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

jb welder said:


> I'm starting to worry Jaime may be a casualty soon. It seems he has finally redeemed himself and that seems to be a bad omen. You don't want to do the right thing on _this_ show. Or at least in earlier seasons. But now the showrunners are taking so much flack for not killing off any integral characters, I think they might see killing off Jaime as a way for them to gain back some 'cred'.





bolero said:


> I am curious how Bran will react when Jaime shows up to help fight the enemy.
> 
> After all, he pushed Bran out of the tower & tried to kill him


I'm pretty sure Jamie won't survive next season, which sucks because he's one of my favourite characters in the show and especially in the books where his story is fleshed-out better and his redemption-cycle is much more detailed. But at the end of the day, I really have to ask myself - what does Jamie bring to the table? He's not a fighter anymore. His training with Payne/Bronn hasn't been fruitful and Bronn still points-out that Jamie is shit with his left-hand. He's not a tactician - that's been shown in some of his on-field activities. He's not a skilled diplomat. He's basically got no useful skills at this point, so either something dramatic has to happen to him to make him a viable character (which is unlikely to happen in the next 7 episodes), or he's eventually going to die some heroic death.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm going back to my original pick at the beginning of the thread - "Everyone"


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

what is going to happen with Crastor's child?

they have been dragging that kid around forever....and he's still alive...must have some plot involvement

I think Berek of the flaming sword is going to sacrifice himself, to kill the undead dragon somehow

why else would they keep bringing him back to life?

ps did Berek try praying for his resurrector, after he got chewed by the zombie-bear?


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> I'm pretty sure Jamie won't survive next season, which sucks because he's one of my favourite characters in the show and especially in the books where his story is fleshed-out better and his redemption-cycle is much more detailed. But at the end of the day, I really have to ask myself - what does Jamie bring to the table? He's not a fighter anymore. His training with Payne/Bronn hasn't been fruitful and Bronn still points-out that Jamie is shit with his left-hand. He's not a tactician - that's been shown in some of his on-field activities. He's not a skilled diplomat. He's basically got no useful skills at this point, so either something dramatic has to happen to him to make him a viable character (which is unlikely to happen in the next 7 episodes), or he's eventually going to die some heroic death.


I too am most interested in the Jamie character... in the books he is by far the most complex, troubled and misunderstood character.
His long journey has been on a path of redemption and his last scenes proves that his word and honor has finally put him 
on the level of a Ned Stark. 
This completed circle may not save his sorry ass in the final season BUT I will wait for the books 
conclusions before I judge Jamie as he is certainly on a different path in the books then what we have seen on the TV series.
G.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

and why aren't they trying to breed more dragons? are they all male?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

High/Deaf said:


> Wow. I'm staying out of this thread. No spoiler alerts!


Yours is the first and last post I've read. 

Thanks


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

bolero said:


> and why aren't they trying to breed more dragons? are they all male?


dam good question. I think.......it was one male, 2 females. All you need to repopulate the 7 kindoms with dragons.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2019)

dragon incest?


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Well its off to kind of a slow start for season 8 And it looks as if Jamie Lanester maybe up the shit creek I thought the shows were suppose to be longer due to the short run of only 6 episodes the final season here and frankly I do not want them telling me whats going to happen at the end I have my own imagination for that thanks


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Is Kenny part of this show? If he is, then I'll go with Kenny. He ALWAYS gets killed.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

No grammar police in Westeros?



laristotle said:


> dragon incest?
> 
> View attachment 251024


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

GoT meets guitars!!




Somehow, I don't think we're going to see these on the CMA or CMT awards shows.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Sure, it only does one thing - but it gives it's all to do that one thing.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Ship of fools said:


> Well its off to kind of a slow start for season 8 And it looks as if Jamie Lanester maybe up the shit creek I thought the shows were suppose to be longer due to the short run of only 6 episodes the final season here and frankly I do not want them telling me whats going to happen at the end I have my own imagination for that thanks


I agree. Let them set the stage for the grand finnally and then close the curtains. We can each write our own ending. What if I don't like how they end it? 

I guess we'll find out soon if Bran has the power to make Jamie's head explode.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Lincoln said:


> I agree. Let them set the stage for the grand finnally and then close the curtains. We can each write our own ending. What if I don't like how they end it?


They tried that with The Sopranos. Didn't go over so well.

I'd rather have professional writers come up with something I couldn't imagine than leave it to my own limited and repetitive imagination. The series has been pretty good so far travelling paths I'd have never thought of. I expect an ending with this saga, not a fricken Journey pop ballad fading out.



> I guess we'll find out soon if Bran has the power to make Jamie's head explode.


I think he'll engage his 'minions' to peck Jamie's eyes out.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Dorian2 said:


>


Hodor makes that Ibanez look like a toy guitar! Big dude.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I predict a lot of death in tonights episode.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

the writing this season sucks

the biggest reveal of the whole show, was a boring conversation in a crypt.
-they could have tied it into the dragon's awareness of who Jon was, like that time the dragon smelled him & knew 
lots of dramatic possibilities with that. 

also I think daenerys would have been glad to have another living relative. this whole drama with her being resentful is stupid

Arya & the hound meetup was also lame. I think they would have been glad to see each other as well

and impossible that Sam hadn't heard of his dad & brother being roasted, in all the time that passed & his travels to winterfell


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

bolero said:


> the writing this season sucks
> 
> the biggest reveal of the whole show, was a boring conversation in a crypt.
> -they could have tied it into the dragon's awareness of who Jon was, like that time the dragon smelled him & knew
> ...


Can't argue with any of that. I think they're just in a rush to wrap it up and the writing has definitely suffered. Even more impossible that Jon hadn't heard about Sam's family.

It's still the best thing on TV, even if the acting talents are being wasted so far this year.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

With everything staged and ready to go, are they going to drag it out another week or two before the big battle?

Or are the white-walkers maybe not the big battle? Will they be disposed of this week, (with a few token deaths of key players of course), and then what's left of the north's army march on to take the iron throne?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I've heard speculation that the Night King and his dragon are heading to either Kings landing or the Citadel in a surprise move.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I think the night king will win the battle of winterfell, forcing everyone to scatter & flee

that prophecy of the drowned god defeating Aegon Targaryen can happen now, maybe while they are fleeing to the iron islands?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Don't worry. Tyrion will save the day. He's got it covered!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

OOOOOOMFG!


----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

What an epic episode s08e03!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

well I was not expecting that!

great fight scenes

but honestly I thought they would have to retreat, and then find a last remaining group of children of the forest, hiding out on the isle of faces

And figured there was some deeper meaning to the whole being of the night king: like he was going to actually speak, and demand redemption from being cursed with his existence, due to the children of the forest?

oh well. Lots of questions still, about the red priestesses, faceless men, and who the heck is Bran, anyway?

I had even thought Bran & the Night King were one and the same, separated by time/space/magic

disappointed Jon just stood there & screamed at the dragon, he still had a sword at his belt


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Great episode.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Wow.. 2 first épuisé that dragged and now the fight is over ! 

Loved the action but like Bolero said, this episode raises even more questions than answers...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Loved it., especially after I cranked up the brightness on the TV so that I could actually see WTF was going on. I'll probably watch it again today.


----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

Appears to me the dragon queen's army is ...gone. Keep waiting for bran to do something game changing.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

brucew said:


> Appears to me the dragon queen's army is ...gone. Keep waiting for bran to do something game changing.



I think Bran becomes the founding member of the Keebler Elves that live in the trees !


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

The theory that the night king was going to attack Kings Landing was a farce. He brings winter with him. Did you see any snow in King's Landing? People would have felt winter coming and there would have been warning. Trailer fooled everyone except me. 

What happened to the Dothraki horde when the night king raised the dead to slow down Eagon/Jon? oops 20000 undead (on horseback)! that didn't rise


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

knight_yyz said:


> The theory that the night king was going to attack Kings Landing was a farce. He brings winter with him. Did you see any snow in King's Landing? People would have felt winter coming and there would have been warning. Trailer fooled everyone except me.
> 
> What happened to the Dothraki horde when the night king raised the dead to slow down Eagon/Jon? oops 20000 undead (on horseback)! that didn't rise



The Night King has limited Wi-Fi coverage !!!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

brucew said:


> Appears to me the dragon queen's army is ...gone. Keep waiting for bran to do something game changing.


Yep, going to get interesting with Cersai. All Jon has left is whatever is left of the northern houses, the wildlings, and very little of Daenerys' armies. On the plus side they've got quite a few people with more legit claim to the throne than Cersei, including Gendry and a big ass dragon. I'm also wondering if Jamie and Tyrion together couldn't pull a chunk of Lanisters to them.

Maybe it will all come down to a trial by combat with the Hound killing his brother


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

knight_yyz said:


> The theory that the night king was going to attack Kings Landing was a farce. He brings winter with him. Did you see any snow in King's Landing?


It was snowing on Jamie when he left Kings Landing.


----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

Hadn't considered Jamie and Tyrion. Not to mention Varris' behind the scenes pull. Cersai is on Aria's list as well and that list is pretty short now.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Turns out I was wrong. I rewatched it with contrast and brightness turned up so I wasn't squinting the whole time. They go out of their way to point out that Lyanna turns, then they show 1 Dothraki standing already turned. Then Edd wakes up and turns. But they don't get into the fray. Plenty of time for them to jump back on their horses and wreak some havoc though


----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

Didn't the dragons take care of them? Remember seeing them strafing in the distance from the castle view.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

brucew said:


> Didn't the dragons take care of them? Remember seeing them strafing in the distance from the castle view.


All I know is that if I ever go to war in a midevial setting, strafing with dragons is way up on my to-do list.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2019)

cboutilier said:


> All I know is that if I ever go to war in a midevial setting, strafing with dragons is way up on my to-do list.


You'd think they'd send them out first prior to the first wave of men.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I think they still have 2 dragons?

I was surprised they sent the dothraki out into the unknown darkness as well

but I guess they need momentum on horseback, rather than wait. and are best in open-plains combat

maybe the night king left a couple blue eyed babies back in the north. see you in a few years!


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

laristotle said:


> You'd think they'd send them out first prior to the first wave of men.


ALWAYS lead with artillery and air support. Shock and Awe MF'ers!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

BSTheTech said:


> ALWAYS lead with artillery and air support. Shock and Awe MF'ers!


Normally I'd agree, but when there's a chance that the artillery might be turned against you I'd be thinking twice. Especially when the enemy artillery is out there somewhere and no one knows where


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

bolero said:


> I think they still have 2 dragons?
> 
> maybe the night king left a couple blue eyed babies back in the north. see you in a few years!


Last I remember, Jon's dragon was fighting with the un-dead dragon, I thought they would have killed each other, leaving only 1 dragon. But the un-dead dragon would have died instantly when the night King died, so I'm thinking Jon's dragon has survived.

I wonder what became of all the baby boys the night king collected?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Last I saw Jon's dragon was crash landing and throwing Jon off. But, it did appear in the trailer for next week


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Im watching it in French tonight, easier for me to understand without all the accents. Im also under the impression that only 1 dragon remains...


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Both of Dany's dragons are alive. Some of the Dothraki may have been melted after the resurrection (did I say melted? I forgot they melt stone not bone : wink) , but not all of them. Jorah had to battle against a few Dothraki swords before he died saving Dany near the end. I think it would have been more ironic if the horde was raised and then trampled Jorah and Dany to death.... But I think people would stop watching if that happened. 
Watch it with the contrast and brightness turned up a bit.


----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

Just watched the e04 trailer....split between scenes of Cersai and Denaris. My guess battle in e05?

Rewatched e03 last night. Very few things I'll go to a city for, but were they to put that episode on an imax screen, count me in!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Watched in French last night with the wife to realise that about only 5 lines of text in the whole episode...

Don't understand why Jon is still alive after the Night King raised 1000 dead around him ! 

Still under the impression that only one dragon left standing, I mean one got stabbed like 20,000 times by a legion of undead !!! 

No previews for the episode on the French channels so don't have a clue as to what you guys saw...


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Nobody played D&D as a kid? Dragons have huge amounts of hit points.!! In D&D killing a dragon with one stroke is a bit far fetched. Natural 20!! against a dragon? whoopiee
I'm not saying Eagon/Jon's dragon is in tip top fighting shape, he obviously took some damage. But he did survive. this is a still from episode 4 trailer, you can see 2 dragons upper right corner


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

There's also a very quick shot of a dragon flying over a ship. It's Jon's green dragon Rhaegal, named after Jon's real father as it turns out.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

yeah John's dragon hit the ground running, so he's def still alive.

they both got wounded though, & I assume need time to heal


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

LOL

HBO confirms that Game of Thrones’ Starbucks coffee cameo was a mistake


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

davetcan said:


> LOL
> 
> HBO confirms that Game of Thrones’ Starbucks coffee cameo was a mistake


PVR’d it so went back. Yup right there next to Daenerys is the cup. Too funny.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

BSTheTech said:


> PVR’d it so went back. Yup right there next to Daenerys is the cup. Too funny.


Same here


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2019)




----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Major drama in the last episode !

Sersei the vengeful social path bitch ala Ex-wife driving Daenerys new girl to go coucou for coco puffs !!! 

Real surprised that Sersei didn't have her brother shot down at the gates !

Big turn of event !

If Daenerys cracks and goes nuts, burns them all down... Jon will have to put her down ! 
and sit on the iron throne like he was meant too... alone...


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2019)

Why did the dragons fly straight at the ships to get shot at!?
Circle around and come up their ass.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Is it Game of Trones in Newfoundland?


----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

laristotle said:


> Why did the dragons fly straight at the ships to get shot at!?
> Circle around and come up their ass.


Come out of the sun. Thought that was pretty lame as well. Not like she didn't realize they could be hit after the first one. After dark would be ducky as well.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I think Jamie is headed to kill his sister. I hope he succeeds.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm sorry but how the hell do 2 dragons flying high in the sky not see a damn fleet of ships? if they were close enough to be shot at, they were close enough to be seen. Hell the dragons should have smelled them . A few thousand men on ships who haven't bathed/showered in how long? Come on! Especially when Dragonstone and kings Landing are so close. They should have known Euron would be close by


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2019)

I imagine that the same writers who put the coffee cup in the above scene were involved.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

knight_yyz said:


> Hell the dragons should have smelled them


They were down wind ?!?!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

How many thousands of unwashed soldiers on how many ships. Dragons were not flying in a straight line. I dont buy it.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

The entire episode was full of dumb. It would have been in character for Cersai to kill everyone in front of the gates as soon as she'd cut Missendei's head off. Game over. Still looking forward to the next one though.

A quick pass over the city walls in the middle of the night should take care of the scorpions. It's not like they can't fly at night, as was just proven at Winterfell.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Foe such a good series at the beginning, and now have half ass storylines. This series is starting to look like the Star Wars series were they just invent as they go and live on the hype of what was done in the past... 

They better have a good ending !


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2019)

Frenchy99 said:


> They better have a good ending !


I'm sure that someone that read the series will most likely comment.
Depending on what liberties the writers took with the story line.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Frenchy99 said:


> Foe such a good series at the beginning, and now have half ass storylines. This series is starting to look like the Star Wars series were they just invent as they go and live on the hype of what was done in the past...
> 
> They better have a good ending !


The issue is as the show has gone on they have had to rely on their own writing as they branched from the source material. Now they are at a point where the books have ended, and they are wrapping up the storyline with more of their own writing. I unfortunately think this is going to lead to a finale (or even a whole season) that most people aren't happy with.

The politics are a massive part of the show. The last season and this season have turned things more into a full on action show with a lot of focus on dragons.

I am not as negative as some people about it. But I do feel they were doing a much better job of adapting the books up until this point.

I am looking forward to spin offs either way. Such a massive world and timeline to explore. Even his novellas could be a one season mini series in their own.

One thing I do know, at this point they will never make the hardcore fans of the books happy. I have read all the books and love them. I understand that a TV version is an adaptation though and don't get fuming mad over differences.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes, the good/bad news is these writers have had to go on their own. TV audiences are too fickle to wait for Mr. RR Martin to complete his opus. 

The bad/good news is, if you don't like the way this turns out, wait for Mr. RR Martin to finish his book. It's bound (pun intended) to be different than the TV show. If only because he's been able to learn from all their mistakes.

As for the 'easy killing of another dragon', I concur that it is very illogical. But I think it's really about evening up the odds. The Dany/Jon alliance would have been too powerful with two dragons. This makes the final battle a little more even - and hopefully a little more believable.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> Yes, the good/bad news is these writers have had to go on their own. TV audiences are too fickle to wait for Mr. RR Martin to complete his opus.
> 
> The bad/good news is, if you don't like the way this turns out, wait for Mr. RR Martin to finish his book. It's bound (pun intended) to be different than the TV show. If only because he's been able to learn from all their mistakes.
> 
> As for the 'easy killing of another dragon', I concur that it is very illogical. But I think it's really about evening up the odds. The Dany/Jon alliance would have been too powerful with two dragons. This makes the final battle a little more even - and hopefully a little more believable.


Re the dragons, they showed there is a way to defeat them earlier in the show. They learned, and built a ton of those giant crossbows. So it's not really an 'easy kill', they just had a plan. The dragons aren't invincible. I told everyone at the start of the season, get ready for dragon deaths lol. It seemed like the only step based on their writing. 

Re the odds in the l war, in the books both Euron and the Golden Company are bad ass. The show almost had to backtrack and reintroduce Euron because they minimized him early on. Them taking down a dragon isn't far fetched. Like you said, it's going to make a final battle more interesting.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

torndownunit said:


> Re the dragons, they showed there is a way to defeat them earlier in the show. They learned, and built a ton of those giant crossbows. So it's not really an 'easy kill', they just had a plan. The dragons aren't invincible. I told everyone at the start of the season, get ready for dragon deaths lol.
> 
> Re the odds in the l war, in the books both Euron and the Golden Company are bad ass. The show almost had to backtrack and reintroduce Euron because they minimized him early on. Them taking down a dragon isn't far fetched. Like you said, it's going to make a final batyle more interesting.


By 'easy kill' I meant how easily they flew into the ships, knowing their weren't invincible. Seemed very illogical to me - as someone else mentioned, they shoulda seen that fleet before they were withing range of the 'stingers'. 

But leads to a better finish, IMO.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> By 'easy kill' I meant how easily they flew into the ships, knowing their weren't invincible. Seemed very illogical to me - as someone else mentioned, they shoulda seen that fleet before they were withing range of the 'stingers'.
> 
> But leads to a better finish, IMO.


I agree, but it does seem they had a plan. That fleet seemed to be concealed in that fiord right up until they launched the bolts. You could hear from the war meeting earlier in the episode that they thought that fleet was in an entirely different location.

I feel this part of the episode was to try to hit home that Danyrs does not have the battle knowledge or patience needed (most disagreed with her plan to force the fight) . So to show that, they had her pay a major price.

Not totally excusing lazy writing. A bit of it does come back to Euron being a major player in the game and people's perception of him. If you know Euron from the books, it makes what occurred in that episode more believable. Plus, while most of the kingdoms were preparing to fight the night King, all they were doing was preparing for the battle after. 

All just opinions of course.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I guess I am jaded a bit because I used to play Dungeons and Dragons. They are almost impossible to kill, and have much tougher skin than GOT would like to admit. 
The first bolt hit the dragon square in the belly. Which means he was staring right at the ships when he got hit, yet they are looking as if they have no idea. Dany could have done an end around, swoop way left or right and come at them from behind and burnt them all to a crisp. Instead she flew away.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

knight_yyz said:


> I guess I am jaded a bit because I used to play Dungeons and Dragons. They are almost impossible to kill, and have much tougher skin than GOT would like to admit.
> The first bolt hit the dragon square in the belly. Which means he was staring right at the ships when he got hit, yet they are looking as if they have no idea. Dany could have done an end around, swoop way left or right and come at them from behind and burnt them all to a crisp. Instead she flew away.


This comes back to my point though that I think they are trying to show how unready (and possibly unhinged) she actually is. The dragon being killed caused her to lose focus. They were trying to show a massive mess up based on her decisions. That really seemed to be the whole focus of that episode to me. Which I kind of liked. I like the politics side of the books.

Edit, I'd have to rewatch but even with the angle of the bolts, I thought I remember the ships coming out from behing a fiord with some fog and cloud cover. I do think they were concealed in some way. Again, not excusing lazy writing but I don't think it was THAT bad in this case.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

So who wants to bet that the publish date for the next books gets announced very shortly after the series ends in 2 week?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

First two bolts hit him head on, one in the chest, second in the wing. The killing shot came in at a 90 degree angle to the first 2. That's some pretty fancy shooting. (completely implausible given the formation of the ships)


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

davetcan said:


> First two bolts hit him head on, one in the chest, second in the wing. The killing shot came in at a 90 degree angle to the first 2. That's some pretty fancy shooting. (completely implausible given the formation of the ships)


Didn't the dragon turn after the first hits though? I didn't see it as a different angle, I thought the dragon was turning to fly away. Either way, it's not something I'm too hung up on.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Not that I recall but I'm not hung up on it either, I suspended belief a long time ago

Books are way better but I'm still enjoying the show.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Not that I recall but I'm not hung up on it either, I suspended belief a long time ago
> 
> Books are way better but I'm still enjoying the show.


I think no matter how this season ends they have done a pretty good job of adapting something that is damn hard to adapt. To follow every major plot line from the books the show would need to go on years longer. And the last books may not be available even then. You have to end things somewhere.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

double post because the site is bogging down again


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

The dragons were playing cat and mouse. But first bolt dead square centre of the chest. So clouds are see through on one side but not the other.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Something else is bugging about this. It's Winter now. Where is all the snow? Winterfell should be shoulder deep in the snow. King's landing should at least have frost by now/ They used the 10 foot snowfalls to hurt Stannis' chance at heading toward Winterfell, but since then, the only time it snows is if there are white walkers about.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

So, I just watched the scene in slow motion. They are flying south past Claw Isle and heading toward Dragonstone. (winterfell is north) The ships drop anchor a little ways from the shore somehwere in the Whispers. The dragons fly over the fleet then circle the castle a few times always banking left and head back toward QD's parked fleet. They've done about a 180. Suddenly from 10 o'clock a scorpion bolt hits the dragon in the belly. The second bolt also comes from 10 o'clock and rips through his wing. 3rd arrow comes from about 9 o'clock and rips through his neck. And then he camera shows us where the arrows came from, and we watch the dragon tumble to his death almost landing on one of the parked ships. 

Suddenly they show Euron's fleet coming out between 2 land masses He was in the driftmark, and had no hope in hell of hitting a dragon from 10 o'clock when his fleet was at 2 o'clock behind the island of Dragonstone.

Yellow line is QD's path from Winterfell. The green lines are the Scorpian Bolts. The blue line is the only place Euron could hide according to the map....












notice the land masses on both sides... Euron's bolts defy the laws of physics!!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

knight_yyz said:


> notice the land masses on both sides... Euron's bolts defy the laws of physics!!


Just like Captain America`s shield !!!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

My son pointed this out to me. The only thing from game of thrones I've see and probably ever will.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I am not liking what the writers are doing: I thought they killed the night king too early/easily

Dany, I think would have welcomed another living relative, rather than doing this manipulation & scheming to get the throne dishonestly

but who knows, maybe she'll do a 180 & reveal the truth?

I find it hard to believe they would actually let a strong male character persevere, in this modern age of dominant-male-role-castration? but who knows.

I felt the night king should have demolished winterfell, forced everyone to flee, and continue to head towards Kings Landing etc, culminating in a final episode 3 way battle

we never really found out who he was, or explained his motives, or what happened since the last time the night king was defeated? will he return, in a few centuries?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Yep !

She's coo coo for Cocopuffs ! 

Kind of reminds me of my Ex !


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

that was a wow.........


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Its playing for a second time tonight, will watch again.

Lots of action... The would be queen just looses it !!!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

we saw the battle of the bastards last year, tonight was the battle of the b1tches. Don't piss off the queen. Got it?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

What one dragon just did the two of them should have been able to do last week. But yeah, good episode overall as long as your brain is disengaged. As it should be for this stuff.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

this show sucks!

who are these goofball writers? and they act so full of themselves in the aftershow interview

I could write a story better than these morons


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes, this final season is not remotely up to the standard of the first seven.



bolero said:


> this show sucks!
> 
> who are these goofball writers? and they act so full of themselves in the aftershow interview
> 
> I could write a story better than these morons


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Will Arya take the hound's advice and go settle down with Gendry and live happily ever after? 

Will the real battle for the iron throne be between Daenerys and Jon?

Will Daenerys get pissed off enough to let her dragon see if Jon is fire-proof or not? 

Final scene, Daenerys sits on the iron throne in the ruins of the red keep with a crazy look on her face as Jon's corpse smolders in the courtyard?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

davetcan said:


> Yes, this final season is not remotely up to the standard of the first seven.


I'd say it started going downhill long before 7 or even 6. Probably when they ran out of book material. They should have just kept reading the books over and over to at least be reminded of what good dialogue sounds like. And this coming from someone unfamiliar with the books. I just know that where I thought the writing seemed to me to go downhill, it coincided with news that they had outrun the books. The writing and the story seemed to take a back seat to the spectacle.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Can't argue with that and I have read the books, twice


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

jb welder said:


> I'd say it started going downhill long before 7 or even 6. Probably when they ran out of book material. They should have just kept reading the books over and over to at least be reminded of what good dialogue sounds like. And this coming from someone unfamiliar with the books. I just know that where I thought the writing seemed to me to go downhill, it coincided with news that they had outrun the books. The writing and the story seemed to take a back seat to the spectacle.


The one positive thing I will say about this last episode is it's at least a little more on track theme wise (if you look past the action focus). I don't believe in the book anyone really was 'good or bad'. They all had the ability to do evil things inside of them. I thought this at least showed that with the sacking scene.

The show just became an action show with dragons for the last couple of seasons. I don't think they expected that a new book wouldn't be ready by the time 6 seasons had past (they should have known better based on GRRM's history). So they took the easiest way out writing wise. The politics are such a huge part of the books, and that just pretty much vanished by the end of season 6.

Everything is just seeming so rushed. That was an episode that was basically void of meaningful dialog. All the action stuff just get's forgettable to me when it's going on non-stop. It hit harder when there was more build up to it.

I have some hope for any spin offs they do because there is a fair amount of finished source material for those. It would be cool to do mini-seasons of the novellas even.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

First of all its nice to see this thread still has life...
Just heard the season ender will be 2 hours long....thats always a good thing.

Will Arya take the hound's advice and go settle down with Gendry and live happily ever after?
_common now...it should be obvious Arya will not survive the season._

Will the real battle for the iron throne be between Daenerys and Jon?
_Actually, I think it will be between Sansa and Daenerys.... Jon is toast just like his little fake sister._

Will Daenerys get pissed off enough to let her dragon see if Jon is fire-proof or not?
_YES ...BUT ....will the dragon actually light up sensing that Jon is a Targarian?_

Final scene, Daenerys sits on the iron throne in the ruins of the red keep with a crazy look on her face as Jon's corpse smolders in the courtyard?
_I'll put my 2 bits on Sansa sitting there._

Should be a fun ender....
G.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

They forgot about something which is annoying. Azor Ahai is the 3 headed Dragon. Im pretty sure this is in the books and the show. Aemon Targaryen (maester at castle black) has a sort of nightmare/vision while on his deathbed and mentions the 3 headed dragon. He felt he had to be there, (shes all alone and he makes 2 ) but obviously he was far too old. So where is the 3rd Targaryen? Arya killed the knight king but she is not a Targaryen. At least they remembered the prophecies of the witch woman from Qarth. " You will be betrayed 3 times. "


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

knight_yyz said:


> They forgot about something which is annoying. Azor Ahai is the 3 headed Dragon. Im pretty sure this is in the books and the show. Aemon Targaryen (maester at castle black) has a sort of nightmare/vision while on his deathbed and mentions the 3 headed dragon. He felt he had to be there, (shes all alone and he makes 2 ) but obviously he was far too old. So where is the 3rd Targaryen? Arya killed the knight king but she is not a Targaryen. At least they remembered the prophecies of the witch woman from Qarth. " You will be betrayed 3 times. "


As far as I know they abandoned that storyline really early on. They also cut Stannis short in comparison to the books. And initially made Euron a useless character, only to try to bring him back as more of a badass like the books. I guess it's all choices they had to make to adapt things and condense it.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

If I remember correctly the Golden Company were fighting for a Targaryen heir in the books. That was likely the 3rd head, and still is in the books.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

But it was mentioned in the show. Iirc the 3rd Targaryen in the book gets burned by Dany's dragons and dies.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I am making an effort to not be too cyncics


knight_yyz said:


> But it was mentioned in the show. Iirc the 3rd Targaryen in the book gets burned by Dany's dragons and dies.


I think they literally just abandoned a few story lines because once they ran out of source material they didn't know where to go with them. Then they did some weird stuff like with Euron. They introduced him completely wrong (based on the books), then decided to bring him back as a more significant character. But I think they had no idea where to go with Stannis either.

I trying not to be cynical because overall I would say I have enjoyed the show. They could have done more with it, but it's a pretty monumental task. I'll be curious to see how they tie things up. Maybe they are done with cramming every episode with action.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

My theory of Cersei winning was blown out of the water last week so no idea what is going to happen now.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

ZeroGravity said:


> My theory of Cersei winning was blown out of the water last week so no idea what is going to happen now.


I had kind of expected Golden Company to be a bit more kick ass. But, I also wasn't expecting that with 10 times the Scorpions than they had when they killed the previous dragon, they could not even make the dragon change course never mind hit it. It pretty much just flew right through everything. So with the Scorpions not even being a factor, the result was pretty inevitable I guess.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

torndownunit said:


> I had kind of expected Golden Company to be a bit more kick ass.


If I had only one wish, it would be that they bring back heavy metal Daario (the original). He kicked ass. Damn that Deadpool.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

jb welder said:


> If I had only one wish, it would be that they bring back heavy metal Daario (the original). He kicked ass. Damn that Deadpool.


I always say that to people as well! That dude they had playing him was exactly what I pictured in the books.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

There is no doubt in my mind that this season was rushed. I don't understand why. It's probably the most watched/talked about show so let's end it early? They could have stretched this to a full 10 seasons and made a ton more money. The battle with the white walkers was too short and anti climactic. It's cool that Arya did the deed but I think it would have been cooler if she was somehow in disguise and actually looked like a white walker just long enough for the Night King to go wait a minute... and in that moment dead. Every show this season has had a scene or two that made me jump out of my seat but something is missing. I have to admit when the Walls around the red keep exploded sent the golden company running... I was out of my seat fists pumped...


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

knight_yyz said:


> There is no doubt in my mind that this season was rushed. I don't understand why. It's probably the most watched/talked about show so let's end it early? They could have stretched this to a full 10 seasons and made a ton more money. The battle with the white walkers was too short and anti climactic. It's cool that Arya did the deed but I think it would have been cooler if she was somehow in disguise and actually looked like a white walker just long enough for the Night King to go wait a minute... and in that moment dead. Every show this season has had a scene or two that made me jump out of my seat but something is missing. I have to admit when the Walls around the red keep exploded sent the golden company running... I was out of my seat fists pumped...


I think it's simply a matter of that they didn't feel they could carry it on any longer without the source material to go from. Even to complete 2 remaining seasons when they had to start writing on their own would be a big undertaking. You could see the writing start to slip even before the last 2 seasons because that's the point where they had to write more. It just got worse as it went on. The easiest option? Lot's of action and dragons lol.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

They left the source ages ago though


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

knight_yyz said:


> They left the source ages ago though


And that's why each season has gotten a bit worse writing wise. Once the reached they point where there were no books to reference and had to write on their own (last 2 seasons) it went really downhill.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

We've spent 7 years loving Daenerys, and now all of a sudden they want us to see her as the villain? Tough sell.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I stand corrected. The 3 headed dragon is only in the books. It was implied that she would need 2 other Targaryens to fulfill the prophecy. I could have sworn there was mention of it in the show somewhere, but not the way they did in the books. Maester Aemon has a moment of perfect clarity before he nods off and eventually dies. He finally grasps the truth of the prophecy and can't do a damned thing about it. He begs Sam to ask the Maesters in Oldtown to send Daenerys a maester but in the show none of that happens.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I think the dwarf is a Targaryen


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

^^ that is s possibility, he was able to approach the 2 dragons and not get melted when she had them locked up in Meereen


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

And perhaps the reason his father hated him had nothing to do with him being a dwarf, and everything to do with who the real father was?


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm his real father.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2019)




----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Ok, I think I found out who was calling the shots on the writing. 










The Simpsons Game of Thrones Prediction - The Simpsons Predicted Daenerys Episode Five Twist in 2017


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

bolero said:


> I think the dwarf is a Targaryen


I know for a fact ( I actually made a pencil mark on the side) that in one of the books
a Lanister ant is talking to someone ( sorry, but I dont remember who) and she tells this person that Tyrion ( the dwarf)
is the only true Lanister sibling. 

Anyone else remember this passage and what do you make of it.?
G.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

ah, interesting!

I have never read the books. just got hooked on this stupid show


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

There is a fan theory that the Mad king took a liking to Tywin Lannister's wife and that he took "the lord's right" on Tywin's wedding day. For those who didn't read the books, 'The lord's right' was essentially an old Westerosi tradition that the Lord of the castle (or King in this case) had the first right to bed any new wife before the husband-to-be. Which is totally effed up traditiion but it does happen in Westeros all the time. But, Jaime and Cersei are the first born, so that theory is garbage


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

knight_yyz said:


> There is a fan theory that the Mad king took a liking to Tywin Lannister's wife and that he took "the lord's right" on Tywin's wedding day. For those who didn't read the books, 'The lord's right' was essentially an old Westerosi tradition that the Lord of the castle (or King in this case) had the first right to bed any new wife before the husband-to-be. Which is totally effed up traditiion but it does happen in Westeros all the time. But, Jaime and Cersei are the first born, so that theory is garbage


Not if Jamie and Cersai are Targaryens and Tyrion is Tywin's son.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

knight_yyz said:


> There is a fan theory that the Mad king took a liking to Tywin Lannister's wife and that he took "the lord's right" on Tywin's wedding day. For those who didn't read the books, 'The lord's right' was essentially an old Westerosi tradition that the Lord of the castle (or King in this case) had the first right to bed any new wife before the husband-to-be. Which is totally effed up traditiion but it does happen in Westeros all the time. But, Jaime and Cersei are the first born, so that theory is garbage


I dont remember ever reading one word about "the Lord's right" in the Song of Ice and Fire series.
I do remember that "right" being practice in the movie Braveheart.
G.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

GTmaker said:


> I dont remember ever reading one word about "the Lord's right" in the Song of Ice and Fire series.
> I do remember that "right" being practice in the movie Braveheart.
> G.


It's possible it was mentioned during one of the flashbacks to an old tourney, may have been the one at Harrowhall. I've just given all the books back to my brother in law or I'd try to look it up.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

First night

*Recent History*
_Some houses in the Seven Kingdoms, such as the Boltons and Umbers (although they deny it), as well as the inhabitants of Skagos and some northern mountain clans, are rumored to still illicitly uphold the first night.[1] At Lord Tywin Lannister's wedding to Lady Joanna Lannister, King Aerys II Targaryen drunkenly japed about how it was a pity the first night was banned, and he took certain liberties in the bedding ritual when the men at the feast had to disrobe the bride.[7]

Ramsay Snow was born to a miller's wife impregnated by Lord Roose Bolton, who hanged the miller for marrying without his permission._


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

interesting stuff

too bad the series leaves material like that out, it really adds to the culture/depth of the world portrayed

I am prepared to be disappointed with this final episode. I bet the author has much more interesting plot lines, in the final books


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> We've spent 7 years loving Daenerys, and now all of a sudden they want us to see her as the villain? Tough sell.


 agree 100%

I don't think her character would have reacted the way she did at all, when she found out she had a living relative

plus they liked each other, seemed to have similar outlooks, and could have rationally talked about the situation


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm taking the approach that she could have still been reasoned with until Cersai cut off Missandei's head. Add the fact that Missandei's last word was "Dracarys" and there you go. Dracarys by the truck load


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

yeah, but Cersai beheaded her, not the population of kings landing. So she wasted a bunch of time killing a city full of innocent people, and gave Cersai plenty of time to escape.
.
smart...
.
Dany should have flown directly to the red keep and tried to kill Cercai
.
Cercai, more than anyone else in the show, deserved a spectacular & dramatic execution
.
instead we get a caved in wine-cellar: and a mortally injured Jaimie *somehow* even made it to her side, to die with her


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

bolero said:


> agree 100%
> 
> I don't think her character would have reacted the way she did at all, when she found out she had a living relative
> 
> plus they liked each other, seemed to have similar outlooks, and could have rationally talked about the situation


She's from a family prone to madness. But it's another example of a rushed plot. If it was a case of going mad, the arc of 1 (maybe 1 and half episodes) isn't enough to convey that well.

I've enjoyed the show so I try to remember that and not be too cynical. But everything is so rushed. That started last season.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

bolero said:


> .
> Dany should have flown directly to the red keep and tried to kill Cercai
> .


I agree, 
it was a total waste of time & resources to kill the people of Kings Landing. Cercai never cared about her city or the people. Straight to the Red Keep, set the bitch ablaze, then see how you feel.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2019)

torndownunit said:


> If it was a case of going mad, the arc of 1 (maybe 1 and half episodes) isn't enough to convey that well.


Eric Cartman syndrome, 'screw you guys. I'm outta here'.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I always assumed the mad king went mad, because Bran went back in time to try to fix something, and it went awry. kind of like Hodor's story:

ie: they were fighting the white walkers in the present, and Bran had to tell someone "burn them all!" but due to the time/space shift, the mad king heard that and subsequently lost it

would have been interesting I think


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Tonight is the night !!! HNG^%$


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

my halfass prediction:

Dany is going to try to burn Jon with dragonfire, but the dragon will pause when he smells Jon & knows he's a Targaryen

( the setup for this was when the dragon smelled Varys before he torched him )

then either Arya or Tyrion will kill Dany

the wildlings, northmen, iron islands, and knights of the vale will storm down & take out the dothraki ( didn't all the dothraki die fighting the army of the dead? ) and unsullied


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

and what about the Azor Ahai prophecy? what happened to all the red priests/priestesses?

maybe when she tries to burn Jon, he will be reborn in salt & fire, on the shores of dragonstone


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Arya or Tyrion are going to die.....
John is going to die....
The last dragon is going to die....

This im very sure of...allthe rest is a flip of the coin....

I realy hope its a good ender....its been a pretty good ride.
G.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Red Priestess brings back Ned.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

That was fucking disappointing as an ending...

Fire the writers... 

What a rip off...


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Yup. Such a huge lead up and it’s THAT?

Garbage...the entire last season


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

What a total waiste of 80 minutes of air time.
Im still is shoke but i cant see myself dreaming of a worst ending.
Even in the very last minute of the show I was still hoping that Dany would fly back 
and kill every last one of those frikken Starks 

oH well...... Im sure the books will make up for this disaster.
G.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

They could have done better, that's for sure.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Game of Weak Sauce


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

What a total disappointment. They ruined the whole thing with the entire final season. Total nonsense.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I really enjoyed that. Great series. Looking forward to seeing what's coming next.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

what a piece of crap

only thing I liked, was when Jon stabbed Dany

But he should have done it on his own, without any prompting from Tyrion

then subdued the dragon, taken control of it, and whipped the dothraki & unsullied into submission

afterwards he could have given them democracy, split to the north, and they could have all lived happily ever after

ps there is no way the unsullied would have imprisoned Jon, they would have executed him on the spot


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

the good news is: I can get on with my life now. I've wasted enough time & energy thinking about that stupid show


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I don't know what to think.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm fine with the ending. A few twists and plot turns, I like the parallel Stark theme at the end. Not as good as Breaking Bad but better than Sopranos. 

Not as good / not accurate to the books? Wow, that's hardly new. I still think they should make movies about the first 3 Jason Bourne books (the ones written by Ludlum). The first was in the ballpark but 2 and 3 had next to nothing to do with the books, except some of the characters.

To those that think they could have done better, why are you wasting your time on a guitar forum? You should be making millions writing scripts, since it's so easy to please 10's of millions of people. NOT!


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

What a disappointment for an ending to a show that gave us something to turn the TV on it was far to predictable of an ending we already knew the mad Queen was going to die and that The little guy would be arrested and that Jon would kill Dany and all the rest was nothing more then well we need to give them a longer time so lets put some cheap fillers in.
I just thought they had an opportunity to finish big and show us some possible spin offs instead of giving us the obvious but I guess they should have waited for the book to help them finish it.
I may not be a writer but I play one in the studio ( which by the way is so fucking expensive these days having to hire an engineer is ouch on my pocket book )


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2019)

at least it wasn't disneyfied .. yet


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Ship of fools said:


> What a disappointment for an ending to a show that gave us something to turn the TV on it was far to predictable of an ending we already knew the mad Queen was going to die and that The little guy would be arrested and that Jon would kill Dany and all the rest was nothing more then well we need to give them a longer time so lets put some cheap fillers in.
> I just thought they had an opportunity to finish big and show us some possible spin offs instead of giving us the obvious but I guess they should have waited for the book to help them finish it.
> I may not be a writer but I play one in the studio ( which by the way is so fucking expensive these days having to hire an engineer is ouch on my pocket book )


I disagree a bit on the spin-offs for one reason. There are areas of the world (never mind the unexplored parts of the world) that they just didn't dig into with the show. As far as anything sequel (and not prequel related), the story line with Arya is a good way to go about actually showing us more of the world. I also think she's probably one of the only actors that would still be on board because she is still pretty young. And, I would guess this is also a reason I have read the spin-offs will be prequels, taking places 100's of years before. The actors have put 8 seasons into this and are ready to move on.

My main issue is still how insanely rushed everything was. When I look back, I think there were some decent writing ideas to work with if they had taken their time and worked things out. But the pacing from the end of the last season to this season was just crazy. It's a story built on pacing, tension, and a lot of politics. The first battle of the books/show took long time to occur to occur and gave a more realistic scenario of all that's involved logistically for a battle like that to take place. This season had 2 of of the largest battles packed into a short 6 episode season.

I am ok with with some elements of the finale and will give other elements a pass. But 1 major thing I did not get was the sudden introduction of silly humour (rather than dark, witty) after thousands of people were killed and entire kingdoms were just destroyed. One minute they are executing people on the streets, the next there's bad jokes going on. No one seems to have much of a reaction to the scope of the insane shit that just went on . 

Anyway, I'll still look back fondly on the show.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> To those that think they could have done better, why are you wasting your time on a guitar forum? You should be making millions writing scripts, since it's so easy to please 10's of millions of people. NOT!


well, I've worked with writers & directors, on television shows. maybe that's why I am so critical

it was one of the better shows around; disappointed with most of the final season

anyway, back to guitars!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

bolero said:


> well, I've worked with writers & directors, on television shows. maybe that's why I am so critical
> 
> it was one of the better shows around; disappointed with most of the final season
> 
> anyway, back to guitars!


Even some of the actors have come out saying they weren't happy with the writing on the last season. You don't have to be a qualified writer to note there was a difference in quality between the show when it was adapting and basing writing of existing source material, to when it ran out of source material and had to come up with more themselves. There just was.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Fans angry Game of Thrones ended with all contenders saying "good game" and slapping hands


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Fans angry Game of Thrones ended with all contenders saying "good game" and slapping hands


Hah that's kind of a good summary (the title). Article is great (as a lot of Beaverton stuff is).

A very simple ending for a very complex show it kind of how I summarize it.

I actually know a few people in my life who are fuming mad. I still loved the show, but no matter how it ended I wasn't every going to actually get upset about it and storm social media on a tirade.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I've never watched an episode myself, but I gather it ticked off as many people as the end of this year's _American Idol_ did.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2019)

bolero said:


> well, I've worked with writers & directors, on television shows. maybe that's why I am so critical


The second head suits ya.
Bouncing ideas back n' forth, eh!?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

That is bang on @Lincoln . I guess the first few seasons set the bar too high to maintain. I'd think HBO must be pissed. They've lost a fortune in residuals. I'm sure not going to recommend it to anyone who never tuned in. "Oh it's one of the greatest things ever seen on TV for the first few seasons, then it slowly fizzles out". Not to mention being wary of "investing" so much time in any multi-season series again. Ya, I guess it was better than if it had just got cancelled. I guess?


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Just watched it in French with the wife... 

Still shit...

The wife also is very disappointed.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2019)

I wonder if they will spin a new series from it?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Perhaps Jay Baruchel could do voice-over for "How to Train Your Dragon...to Wipe Out Cities"?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Player99 said:


> I wonder if they will spin a new series from it?


I think they still will. The series was massively successful, and while I know a lot of book fans who were let down, I also know people who loved the last season. I think there's people that watched to show for the politics and twists, but there a large segment who watched it waiting for the next battle and dragon scene. Some of those people loved the last season. I say that without trying to disparage the second group at all.

Either way, if 50% of viewers loved it, that's still a huge audience and a success in the end compared to many other shows.

Early on there were talks of 5 spin offs. I don't think that will happen.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

bolero said:


> well, I've worked with writers & directors, on television shows. maybe that's why I am so critical
> 
> it was one of the better shows around; disappointed with most of the final season
> 
> anyway, back to guitars!


I have, too. It just isn't as easy as everyone here seems to think. Get a franchise that is that popular, has that many people talking about it, the watercooler show for 6 or 7 years - and try to keep it popular, fresh, unexpected. Hard thing to do, to please even 50% of the people. 100% is impossible. 

Everyone has their idea of how it should have ended (even people who write in a studio , like that has any relevance). That the actual writers didn't hit each and everyone one of these varying conclusions isn't a surprise. They had their own ideas and probably wouldn't have liked the ideas of most of the critics. But someone's got to do it, while all the rest get to criticize. I'm sure some people will be disappointed with GRRM's finale as well. These criticisms and complaints are to be expected. You have to be on top to have that many people throwing rocks at you.

I've got a buddy who always criticizes beer commercials. He's pretty good at coming up with inane lyrics, oddball ideas and thinks he can do better. He wanted to put some of his ideas on tape and go down to one of the breweries to tell them how it should be done. I explained to him that the brewers make the beer, not the ads. He'd need to find the advertising agencies involved and pitch them. And without a history of previous work and one of those large, easel-sized portfolios along with a decent CV, he wouldn't even get in the door. Quarterbacking is hard. Armchair quarterbacking, not so much.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm not saying I could write better. But that doesn't mean I can't criticize the change in direction and priorities of the writing, and especially the dialog. Decisions were made, some of them were very poor. As with so many things, the downward trajectory seemed in direct proportion to the popularity of the show.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> I have, too. It just isn't as easy as everyone here seems to think. Get a franchise that is that popular, has that many people talking about it, the watercooler show for 6 or 7 years - and try to keep it popular, fresh, unexpected. Hard thing to do, to please even 50% of the people. 100% is impossible.
> 
> Everyone has their idea of how it should have ended (even people who write in a studio , like that has any relevance). That the actual writers didn't hit each and everyone one of these varying conclusions isn't a surprise. They had their own ideas and probably wouldn't have liked the ideas of most of the critics. But someone's got to do it, while all the rest get to criticize. I'm sure some people will be disappointed with GRRM's finale as well. These criticisms and complaints are to be expected. You have to be on top to have that many people throwing rocks at you.
> 
> I've got a buddy who always criticizes beer commercials. He's pretty good at coming up with inane lyrics, oddball ideas and thinks he can do better. He wanted to put some of his ideas on tape and go down to one of the breweries to tell them how it should be done. I explained to him that the brewers make the beer, not the ads. He'd need to find the advertising agencies involved and pitch them. And without a history of previous work and one of those large, easel-sized portfolios along with a decent CV, he wouldn't even get in the door. Quarterbacking is hard. Armchair quarterbacking, not so much.


I am not being cynical here, but how can you not say the writing wasn't lazy the last 2 seasons compared to previous seasons? It's simply not an issue of making everyone happy in this case. There are some very very valid criticism that go beyond people simply being picky. Again, I will look back on the show and think of how much I enjoyed it. I am not one of these angry fans. And I actually thought the last episode was far better than the 2 preceding it, which is a *very* unpopular opinion. They did their best to tie up what they had written this season. And from that perspective I think they did an ok job.

I will agree with you with a lot of what you said. Fans of shows can be borderline insane nowadays. But I can't look at the series up to season 6 and possibly think the writing for the last 2 seasons was remotely on par. And no matter what GRRM comes up with, yes, I will likely be happier with it simply because I think I am safe in saying it will have much more depth and will fit the theme and feel more. Because it's his world. I don't think the last 2 seasons of the show were weak because I am fan of the books... it's simply because I feel they were weak in comparison to the rest of the series. Which I don't think is some crazy fanboy statement at all.

Edit just a general note. I will admit I was sad when the series was over. I read the books, and spent years watching it like we all did. So I can understand why people get so involved. But the whole petitioning the writers etc. is just ridiculous. People really need to look at the big picture in life a little more.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Feed the writers to dragons !


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

well, whatever the reasons, they fucked it up

whether it was due to the main creative mind behind the story: GRRM, not being involved any more, or somebody's ego, or dilution due to a committee of creative directors, it turned into a shambles IMO

and I am not alone

hell, why didn't they just hire Michael Bay? couldn't have been any worse

with the budget & resources they had, they should have knocked it out of the park

if I ever do write a book, I'll be damned sure to stay involved, if they produce any film/television


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

A link to a good read for anyone who is interested...
G.
The Rise of “Game of Thrones” Was Part of the Fall of America


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

This Facebook post hits the nail on the head
Bryan French


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

knight_yyz said:


> This Facebook post hits the nail on the head
> Bryan French


The crazy part to me is I know people who watched the show that missed the issue that plot points were abandoned. Pointing out those things is not being picky or cynical. And that is the definition of questionable writing. I won't knock anyone for their enjoyment of the show, but it's hard to imagine completely missing some of these errors in a show you are so involved in.

Those are hilarious no matter what you thought of the season.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

knight_yyz said:


> This Facebook post hits the nail on the head
> Bryan French


Is there an outside link for those of us who have abandoned Facebook?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2019)

davetcan said:


> Is there an outside link for those of us who have abandoned Facebook?


click on the pic. no need to be logged in.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

laristotle said:


> click on the pic. no need to be logged in.


Duh!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

this one is really good.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Here's a clip for anyone who forgot why Brienne had to update Jaime's page in the 'Book of Brothers'.
It was unfortunate that Joffrey met his demise earlier in the series. To me he was one of the all time great villains. All he had to do was stand there or give a look, and you would immediately think 'what an a-hole'. One of the best played characters on the show. I would say after the end of season 4 is where I started to think things were starting to decline.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

LOL I musta forgot this was a guitar forum. To paraphrase the old joke:

How many guitar players does it take to write a script?
Ten. One to write it and 9 to say "I coulda done that better."


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Ten. One to write it and 9 to say "I coulda done that better."


This guy didn't think it was so hard . Killed it! Maybe this is more like the ending we deserved. 
(re-write at 4:43) Written synopsis: 'Dany knows what she has to do.' The alternate Game of Thrones ending that explains everything.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I'd say the actual book ending won't involve all the starks surviving. That just seems way too happy for GRRM. Some of these alternative endings I have seen are likely much closer.

A side note, I am reading Fire & Blood right now. It's decent so far. I am going to read the Novellas again too, I really enjoyed those. It would be cool if they adapted those to mini-series. HBO used to do more mini-series, it's a great format for some stories.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

watched the video....GREAT ENDING....
thanks for posting.
G.



jb welder said:


> This guy didn't think it was so hard . Killed it! Maybe this is more like the ending we deserved.
> (re-write at 4:43) Written synopsis: 'Dany knows what she has to do.' The alternate Game of Thrones ending that explains everything.


----------

